# [SOLVED] Case mod suggestions?



## ignatz (Apr 7, 2009)

Hi, this could be considered a double post but this seems the best place to get help on the following issue so...

I've just had to install a new CPU heat sink and fan and although I was told a particular one would be the same as my previous it turns out to be a tiny amount taller. This is just enough 5-7mm to make it not fit the case. 










The internal layout makes other shorter alternatives awkward for other reasons and I also cannot easily return this one so I'm trying to work out how to either modify the unit or the case to fit. I'm trying to work out if filing down or sawing off a tiny bit of those copper prongs is an option but if not then I'm wondering if I might ditch the old metal sleeve (not pictured) that fits the chassis and then using perspex or some other material to make new sides and a top for it.

Any ideas on which material would be a good choice? I'm not that concerned with looks.


----------



## metalguitarman (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: Case mod suggestions?*

well have you thought about getting a drill and just drilling the holes in the side of your case and letting the copper tubing stick out the side of the case? if looks dont matter that should be easier then actually cutting the copper tubing. just a thought.


----------



## ignatz (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Case mod suggestions?*

I would but the outside sleeve of the case slides on so I would have to cut a whole strip out most of the way to the back to do so. I might do that and then cover it with a raised bit of material but it might be just as awkward as making a new top and sides.


----------



## ignatz (Apr 7, 2009)

Decided to give the cooler to a friend and just order another of the old ones.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

If the Heatsink- pipes are solid (which they should be), you should be able to file them down by a few mm's. Just so long as the vanes still have room to 'crimp' on to the rods.

I know it's stating the obvious, but move the heatsink waaay away from the PC internals when doing so :grin:

Another way to grab a mm or 2 would be to remove the mobo and file/grind a mm off each end of the (usually) 6 brass stand-off's (if fitted). You'd need to check for clearances underneath the mobo, though - Too much off the stand-off's will short the mobo to the mounting tray and it will all end in tears :wink:


----------

